# need help with bmk/pmk gly



## krillin

Hey all,
My friend is having trouble doing the whole Al/Hg synth with bmk and pmk gly. Are the steps correct as follows:
Hydrolisis; keeping organic layer as is; reductive amination; solvent distillation; extraction and crystallisation?


----------



## William Dampier

Approximately so. What's the problem? (edited: answered in PM)


----------



## krillin

After a 3h reflux @ about 85, one phase of very dark near-purple solution @ pH 1 stays. No mdp2p oil in sight, he thinks.


----------



## Gofast

There is a difference between PMK and BMK glycidate. To get mdp2p you need P glycidate. Are you (sure you're) using PMK?
Also there are different types of P on the market right now, so it would be important to know which one you have.


----------



## krillin

PMK glycidate that is like a wax at room temp. At around 30C it melts to oil.


----------



## Gofast

Unfortunately I don’t know this form. I’ve only had it as a powder. Why don’t yoy ask the seller to provide you with the conversion recipe?


----------



## William Dampier

krillin said:


> PMK glycidate that is like a wax at room temp. At around 30C it melts to oil.



krillinMaybe you have full ether (no sodium salt) and need +one-step reaction with alkali solution, before acid


----------



## chinacat

William is spot on


----------



## chinacat

Researcher said:


> What is the ratio to convert 1kg pmk ethyl glycidate to pure mdp2p (pmk oil)?
> How much alkali? How much Hcl?
> Do I need to add ethanol because of ''ethyl'' group?



Researcherwater, alkali, and hcl.


----------



## krillin

Thanks. BMK powder seems to crystallize back to wax after 1h stirring in alkali setting then acid for my friend.


----------



## chinacat

krillin said:


> Thanks. BMK powder seems to crystallize back to wax after 1h stirring in alkali setting then acid for my friend.



krillinpretty sure with powder you do hcl+water.l


----------



## krillin

Makes sense, thanks


----------



## chinacat

did u ever have any success with this? I never got anything during gassing stage.


----------



## krillin

Maybe your organic solvent isn't anhydrous while bubbling? There are a lot of reasons possible, you can try crashing out the salt, once your solution is acidic, with acetone. If it comes out then you know it's the crystallization step that needs work


----------



## krillin

Optimally you want your mgso4 in powder, just preblend it once anhydrous. you can see that it did its job when you swirl and it moves freely without clumping together, and when you let it settle the solution is clear. Those 2 indicators together are usually pretty solid for my friend. The acetone crashing out method is just to see if your previous steps were successful as you'll see some mdma hcl crashing out after adding large amount of acetone and putting it in the cooler. If everything worked well you should't have to check pH first you will see your mdma hcl crystallizing first. The pH is mostly to be sure that you've crystallized all the freebase.

You can add Hcl aq but then yes you will have to evap the hcl, if you use a gasser you will skip the evap step. Just add hcl aq to salt, I believe there is a detailed and clear procedure for this on this forum.


----------

